# UWM is taking it to Alabama!!!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*32-15 in the 1st so far...9 mins to go!! LETS GO PANTHERS WOOOO!*


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *32-15 in the 1st so far...9 mins to go!! LETS GO PANTHERS WOOOO!*


UWM is on fire.
nfire:

They made 8 3's in the first 10 minutes of the game.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

The game will slow down for UWM and it will be a closer game...but UWM will still win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UWM can't make shots all day....Bama comes back and wins in 2nd half


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Go Uw!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bama down 13 at half...I have them upsetting BC, so this could be the first big hit to my bracket


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> UWM can't make shots all day....Bama comes back and wins in 2nd half


*It's not just that we making shots...we are playing better defense, and we look like the more inspired out there....I say UWM pulls it off, we are more than just a 3 point shooting team, we are just hot today :biggrin: *


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

I *SWEAR* on a stack of _Street & Smith_ magazines that I PICKED this upset on my bracket, y'all.

But I got Wisc.-Mil losing to Boston College....who then plays Illinois....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

UW MIll is my big upset of te 1st round too. I hope they can keep it up.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I picked UWM too...but its not over yet *


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

VERBZ said:


> I *SWEAR* on a stack of _Street & Smith_ magazines that I PICKED this upset on my bracket, y'all.
> 
> But I got Wisc.-Mil losing to Boston College....who then plays Illinois....



same with me


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I got Bama winning and beating BC
I had Pitt winning today (sigh)
and Oklahoma is only up 4 close to halftime (sigh again)

this could be a quick tourney run for me


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

VERBZ said:


> I *SWEAR* on a stack of _Street & Smith_ magazines that I PICKED this upset on my bracket, y'all.
> 
> But I got Wisc.-Mil losing to Boston College....who then plays Illinois....


Yeah, me too.

I think a lot of people picked UW as the 5-12 upset.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I got Bama winning and beating BC
> I had Pitt winning today (sigh)
> and Oklahoma is only up 4 close to halftime (sigh again)
> 
> this could be a quick tourney run for me


I picked Pacific over PITT, I hope that holds up


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

These four games are turning out exactly how I expected.
Of course, I'm really good at the Round of 64, and I get progressively worse until the final four, when I get progressively better because I'm pretty good at getting the national champs.
(The exception was, of course, Maryland/Indiana. I hate both schools, and I had both losing in the first round. That was a bad year.)


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I have both UW-M and Niagra upsetting this morning(Niagra to the sweet 16...believe it!!) both look like they could happen, (Niagra is within striking distance at the half)....common boys don't **** up my bracket in the first morning


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bama made a nice run....


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

are there birds in thestadium flying around?


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Nooooo...

I had Bama beating BC!!!


Noooooo......


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

don't feel bad I had Niagra beating UTEP, and going to the 16, I love my bracket being irrelevent by noon on the first day.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

alabama just killed it for me, i had them taking on illinois in the regoinals.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, now they blew it.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> alabama just killed it for me, i had them taking on illinois in the regoinals.


i think most people did. People just dont trust BC


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*UWM....I LOVE IT!!! I knew that they would win....I said it as soon as the bracket came out...great win for the program... :banana: *


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Did anyone have Alabama over Illinois?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

VERBZ said:


> I *SWEAR* on a stack of _Street & Smith_ magazines that I PICKED this upset on my bracket, y'all.
> 
> But I got Wisc.-Mil losing to Boston College....who then plays Illinois....


 I have the exact same thing.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ugh, i also chose pittsburgh over pacfic, i thought they couldve pulled it out. however its irrelovent because the huskies are gonna knock em off anyway


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

4-0 so far on the Yahoo BBB.net pick em $


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I had Pittsburgh over Washington so I'm screwed.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a glorious day for UWM (which is how Milwaukeeans call the school) hoops, a first in their history. But it's also a sad day, now Bruce Pearl will surely go to a bigger school. It's unfortunate, because the prep basketball level in Milwaukee is fairly high, and with the surrounding areas (Chicago, north-central Wisconsin, etc) Bruce could build a Gonzaga-like program. 

But I think the lure of money will make him leave, possibly to UMass. He's from the East Coast, but is UMass a better program then UWM? The answer is, currently, a resounding no? It's unfortunate, because UWM has a legitimate chance at surpassing Marquette as the number two program in Wisconsin. UWM is clearly better then MU this year, and these types of victories usually bring in decent recruits. 

He seems fairly loyal, so maybe if the money disparity isn't too great, he'll stay. I say 70/30 he'll go. 

Please Bruce Pearl, pull a Mark Few!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> 4-0 so far on the Yahoo BBB.net pick em $



same with me 4-0

go iowa st!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what in the mother ****..... im living in washington state and their televising the god damn iowa/cincinnati game!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> what in the mother ****..... im living in washington state and their televising the god damn iowa/cincinnati game!


The televising that game until the Washington/Montana game starts....But personally I would rather watch Iowa/Cincinnati



BTW so far I'm 4-0 in one of my brackets and 3-1 in the other two.....


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

alex said:


> It's a glorious day for UWM (which is how Milwaukeeans call the school) hoops, a first in their history. But it's also a sad day, now Bruce Pearl will surely go to a bigger school. It's unfortunate, because the prep basketball level in Milwaukee is fairly high, and with the surrounding areas (Chicago, north-central Wisconsin, etc) Bruce could build a Gonzaga-like program.
> 
> But I think the lure of money will make him leave, possibly to UMass. It's unfortunate, because UWM has a legitimate chance at surpassing Marquette as the number two program in Wisconsin. UWM is clearly better then MU this year, and these types of victories usually bring in decent recruits.
> 
> ...


*
I don't think he will go....why go to a place on uncertainty? I think that UWM realizes that they need to pay him, and they will adaquittly. Pearl sees that he can bring UWM to a dominant position among majors, and will certainly be in the NCAAs for years to come. UWM is a program on the rise, and I think Pearl will be along with it :biggrin: *


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

alright good, ill be getting redirected to the u-dub game once it tips off, its just a later tip than i read originally.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

just out of curiousity, how far are you guys predicting the bearcats to go anyway?


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> I picked Pacific over PITT, I hope that holds up


YEP!

I'm officially 4-0 in my picks right now:

- Wisc-Mil.
- Pacific (based on the fact that they were more consistent this year than Pitt, AND played some pretty tough teams)
- Oklahoma (gimme)
- Kentucky (gimme)

I took Iowa over Cincy.....


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> I don't think he will go....why go to a place on uncertainty? I think that UWM realizes that they need to pay him, and they will adaquittly. Pearl sees that he can bring UWM to a dominant position among majors, and will certainly be in the NCAAs for years to come. UWM is a program on the rise, and I think Pearl will be along with it :biggrin: *


People said the same thing when he was at Southern Indiana...I say he is the next coach of Indiana University


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> People said the same thing when he was at Southern Indiana...I say he is the next coach of Indiana University


*That would be a great hire for them....I could see that happening :curse: 
*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

VERBZ said:


> YEP!
> 
> I'm officially 4-0 in my picks right now:
> 
> ...


Same here, all accounts.

Iowa not lookin good though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn. Well, at least I didn't pick Alabama or Pittsburgh to get past the second round.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I want a piece of that POS Pearl.. Knock off BC next Rd.. :curse:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Im 3-1 so far, only Pitt blew it for me. I took Utah,BC,Cincy, and UW in the 2nd wave of games and all are looking good so far.


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Im 3-1 so far, only Pitt blew it for me. I took Utah,BC,Cincy, and UW in the 2nd wave of games and all are looking good so far.


Me, too. Took Washington, Utah, and BC in the second wave, looking good.

My only faux pas at this point is Iowa.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I had UWM beating Alabama, but everybody and their mother also did, they were the most popular underdog


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> are there birds in thestadium flying around?


I saw that too lol. What the hell was that?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I had UWM winning, but then I went and screwed it up by picking Pitt. Only game I've gotten wrong so far. Bleah.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

What a horrible, HORRIBLE, PATHETIC game for Bama.

Is that the same team that got to the elite eight last year???? :curse:


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't get too excited about Pearl. Last time I knew he signed like a 7 year deal at UWM worth pretty big bucks for a mid-major. He did this about 2 years ago and if I can find a link on the contract extension I'll throw it on here.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Ed McCants, UWM*​


----------

